# Travel Clinic Coding Question



## KaraJ (Aug 14, 2008)

Good Day All~

I am inquiring about what codes are most commonly used when clinics bill for Travel Clinic visits (wether it be within a infectious disease department or standing alone as it's own department).
Not the vaccine and administration codes but the 'counseling' E&M visit that is most commonly used throughout the clinics.
Would the 99201-99215 (new or established) codes be more appropriate or the 99401-99412 counseling risk reduction (individual or group) be the most appropriate?
Knowing that time is a huge factor with the counseling part and must be documented accordingly.

Thank you for any insite that anyone has.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 14, 2008)

We use 99401 - 99404.


----------



## daye0022 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Travel Clinic - POS*

Good Morning,

We are starting a Travel clinic. The clinic will be housed in part of our Urgent Care Facility.  

What is the correct POS? 20 or 11?  

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, tonya


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 11, 2008)

I believe 11 is correct.


----------

